# Where I can find good quality films



## GerCrunse (Nov 7, 2007)

Where I can find good quality films?
Can anyone help me?


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. While digital has taken over, you should still be able to find film at almost any camera (not electronics) shop.

Other than that, there are some very good mail-order sites (in fact this is probably the best and definitely the cheapest way to buy film)... but this will depend on whereabouts in the world you are. If you can tell us what country you're in, someone can recommend a good local supplier.

Also are you looking for any film in particular? 35mm, 120, 110? Slide, colour negative, black & white?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 7, 2007)

freestylephoto.biz


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 9, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> freestylephoto.biz




agreed.  fantastic place...good prices, fast shipping.


----------

